# My son's first rock gig !!!!!!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey All
I just had to share this. Proud parent and all !!!!
My son, Coltrane, had his first rock gig last night. He is the drummer in the band. He is 12 years old and in grade 7. He joined this band in October. This band was put together by a teacher/mentor of the guitar players and bass player in the band. They rehearse every Friday evening under his guidance. Which is great, as he is short tracking them on the ways of preparing for rehearsing, learning tunes, arrangements etc. (man !!!!! I wish I had had that support !!!!). 
I say first rock gig as Coltrane has been playing and performing in a large jazz ensemble for the past 18 months. The rest of the band is a little older than Cole and in Grade 9. But it was their first gig also.
They opened for the teacher's band last night at an art gallery in Port Hope. 
The place was packed with family and friends maybe about 100 people in all. The band were very nervous and excited before the gig. We had a little chat backstage to go through arrangements and they made little notes on their set lists. It all went down like a house on fire. 
Here are a couple of pix. Thanks for looking.
cheers
pete


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What's da drummer doin at da front, get to da back youse! j/k Looks good, uniforms and everything. Went thru this sorta moment myself not that long ago, it's an amazing feeling. Congrats to you both.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome! I love the Gretsch kit...what songs did they perform?

You must be very proud.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Far out. Did anyone record? A MusicMan amp?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome Pete. You must be very proud....he look's a lot like you. Is this the same lad who is a hockey goaltender?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Very cool Pete , they grow up fast .


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

1PUTTS said:


> Awesome! I love the Gretsch kit...what songs did they perform?
> 
> You must be very proud.


Yeah that is a great kit....mid 70's Gretsch blonde maple.....sounds killer
They picked all the tunes themselves. Come Together, American Woman, Brown Sugar, and Bring It On Home. All classic rock stuff. 



Robert1950 said:


> Far out. Did anyone record? A MusicMan amp?


I also did a DV cam recording. The Music Man is the guitarist's in the following band. 



mario said:


> Awesome Pete. You must be very proud....he look's a lot like you. Is this the same lad who is a hockey goaltender?


thanks Mario...yes I sure am. And yes he is the goalie too. Actually he had a a Pee Wee tournament in the day. They lost all three games.....3-1....9-0 and 4-0 and Cole was player of the game in two of the three games even though they lost!!!! So playing this gig was a big uplift for him after that blowout. He went right to sleep when we got in last night and didn't wake up till almost noon. I can imagine after three games and then a gig !


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I remember you telling me about your son being a drummer. It's nice to hear they went over well.:smile: Hope he sticks with it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That's cool.
I'm glad it went better than my first performance. (Actually couldn't have been worse--so it was a lot better.)
It's a wonder I ever appeared before an audience with a guitar again.

Glad you got the proud parent moment as well.

I hope he remembers this moment well.

Congrats.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

faracaster said:


>


Jeez, that little dude on the right is half my size and has a stretch waaaay bigger than mine! I wish I had this kind of support as a kid.

Congrats Pete, you must be proud! I can't wait til I have some kids and have to yell at them to turn their goddamned amps down!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

The world needs more good music teachers, like your son's.
Congrats to him and you.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kenmac*  
_I remember you telling me about your son being a *drummer*. It's nice to hear they went over well.:smile: Hope he *sticks* with it._


Originally Posted by *Paul* Tell me that was on purpose.:smile:

To be honest, I wasn't even thinking about that. Good catch Paul. :smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

What can I say? Having a 19 year old daughter that is gigging now myself, I can agree that it is truly a proud moment for you and great to see! Would love to hear how they sound (and I am amazed how many young kids are playing Classic Rock sets these days!). 
-Mikey


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a few years to wait until my kids are old enough to play a gig, but it looks like an amazing moment for you and your son. 3 games and a gig! I'd _still _be sleeping.

matt


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

faracaster said:


> He went right to sleep when we got in last night and didn't wake up till almost noon. I can imagine after three games and then a gig !


Man, he's already living Rock Star 101!

Looks like it was the first of man killer shows! When he starts to tour, let us know.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey All
thanks for the kind replies. I really appreciate it. I showed this thread to the kids a couple of weeks ago and they were blown away by everyone's response.

They have played two more times since then and they have done very well. I'm very proud. But the most fun I've had in a long time was last week actually playing with them at a rehearsal. 

So at the risk of ad nauseum about this.......finally got a video of them from that January night up on Youtube. Here's the link
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjaLo3RwpE4

Cheers
pete


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

faracaster said:


> So at the risk of ad nauseum about this.......finally got a video of them from that January night up on Youtube. Here's the link
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjaLo3RwpE4
> 
> Cheers
> pete


When you're proud of your kid's achievements, you do anything for them 

I built a website for my son, who plays guitar... We're posting regular video updates on youtube as well...

Marc
-----
My 12 year old rock star: www.bionikboy.com / www.youtube.com/bionikboy96


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha you're kid looks way bigger than that guitarist on the right with the strat. My bass player is 15 (in grade 9), but he's around 6'5'...:smile: Anyways, I watched the vid and that's a pretty damn solid performance, especially considering the fact that they're first time giggers! They should consider adding some vocals in the future!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sure hope we're not becoming the male version of "Tot's n' Tiaras" :smile:

Seriously though Pete - they sounded dang good and I wish that my kids would have kept it up so I could jam with them.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Sure hope we're not becoming the male version of "Tot's n' Tiaras" :smile:
> 
> Seriously though Pete - they sounded dang good and I wish that my kids would have kept it up so I could jam with them.


Lol... We're not exploiting them for their looks, just their talent (at least they work for that  )

Marc


----------

